# USB and Bluetooth



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

my 2012 LT came without a USB and bluetooth connectivity.....is it possible to add these features and steering wheel controls?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

What does your head unit look like?


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

it looks the same as my brother in law's LTZ with a display above the button controls.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two "base" head units. One has the interface needed for the AUX and one doesn't. You would actually need to pull your head unit out to see if it has the AUX PDIM port option.


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

would it have this PDIM port option if i have the 3.5mm plug inside the console next to where the USB is supposed to be?


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd think the easiest thing to do would be to look at the RPO codes label (inside your glovebox) to see what radio you have. I think that "UYE" and "U2K" indicates the US base model radio that would have the port for a PDIM, not sure if the RPO for the same radio in Canada is different.


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

the RPO code i have is UYE


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

and U2K


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

i removed the pocket panel and there is no PDIM present.....


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll check the RPO codes on my car tomorrow to see what radio I have since I do have the USB port. Did you see the cable that connects the PDIM to the radio where the PDIM would go or is there nothing there? If the cable is missing you'd need that as well but since it sounds like you need at least a PDIM and the USB port/cabling for that, the best thing to do might be to try to get the parts out of a wrecked Cruze. The actual radio unit is programmed to a certain car to discourage people from stealing them, but that doesn't seem to be the case with PDIMs since people here have swapped them around.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I remember the full Camaro kit correctly, it includes all the cables needed. The question is do you have the connection ports on the back of the head unit. If so, this might work but you might need your dealership to flash the new radio software to turn on the AUX interface.


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

i am going to pull the unit tomorrow and check for that port.... if it's there i will start calling around to the wreckers to see what they have


I pulled the head unit only to find that it does not have another port for the PDIM

can I change out the radio with one that has the PDIM port?


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze Eco does have the aux port but does not have the USB port in the center console. I was surprised to find a USB connection behind the passenger side cover just hanging there. Low and behold I plugged my iPhone in and it works!!! Complete with all info, artist, song and album. My Eco is equipped with steering wheel controls and onstar. I just need the cable that goes to the center console. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

curious to see how this turns out.. My LS has neither and from what I am gathering, I need to replace the headunit, the PDIM and swap the steering wheel. Not very cost effective, in my opinion.


----------



## Volpe Mar (Jun 2, 2013)

Well this answered my question "does the 1LT come with USB port as standard equipment?" 

Neither Gromaudio or iSimple have an interface either. What's the point in adding steering wheel controls and throwing in an AUX port but no USB? Of course nothing new here, darn thing comes with rear drum brakes.

Tempted to buy an Elentra instead


----------



## Volpe Mar (Jun 2, 2013)

ok... still confused.

On Chevrolet's website it says "_Inside 1LT, you’ll find a leather-wrapped steering wheel and shift knob, USB port† and steering wheel-mounted cruise controls._" Granted, this is for 2013 models. Can anyone confirm that the 2012 models have standard USB ports also?

If anyone else is interested, I may (undecided) have a 2012 Cruze this weekend (3-day test drive) and could share what I find.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Success! I ordered the PDIM, installed today and I now have music streaming from my phone. Now, I gotta get the Bluetooth hands free calling working... :-/


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> Success! I ordered the PDIM, installed today and I now have music streaming from my phone. Now, I gotta get the Bluetooth hands free calling working... :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Congratulations. I responded in another thread that it sounds like your OnStar module has failed. Take it in to your dealership for this one.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks! After further investigation, I can't even find the microphone...is it built into the box under the windshield cover?

Some FYI, I purchased this 2012 ECO as a rebuild. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## canadian cruze (Mar 5, 2013)

can anyone tell me what the part number would be for the radio with a PDIM port?


----------

